# Storing Hog Casings Help



## tjohnson (Jan 29, 2010)

I have some extra hog casings after I made some sausage last night that have been washed and soaked in water.

Can I repack them in salt, or do I have to throw them away?

I put the opened package with the rest of the casings in the fridge.


THANKS!


TJ


----------



## pitrow (Jan 29, 2010)

I've always just covered them back up in salt and thrown them in the fridge.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2010)

In the Rytek Kutas book it says

"If you don't use all the casings, they can be re-salted instead of discarded. Simply squeeze all the water out of the casing, don't rush it. Let them lay in a noodle collander to drip dry, squeeziong the water out from time to time. When fairly dry, sprinkle salt* (Do not use iodized salt, purified would be the best) *on casings, plase in a container and referigerate. Don't over do it with the salt. Take notice how salted these casings were before you got started and try to replicate these conditions"

Hope this helps


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 29, 2010)

I always resalt my unused casings ad throw them back in with the rest 
I buy a hank at a time and dont always pull out just the right amount


----------



## got14u (Jan 29, 2010)

I drain and then re-pack with salt and freeze them. Never a problem


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't had any casing left  yet but then I have had to get more out of the pack and soaked them again. Now I have heard that you could re-salt them but I just threw them away cause they give you soo much when I bought the sausage kits.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 31, 2010)

Drain , resalt with pickleing or kosher salt without iodine.  Back to the fridge and they will be fine.


----------

